
China’s expanding war on Islam: Now they’re coming for the Kazakhs - rgbrenner
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/chinas-expanding-war-on-islam-now-theyre-coming-for-the-kazakhs/2019/03/01/16ebbe76-38ff-11e9-a2cd-307b06d0257b_story.html
======
zachguo
US is trying so hard to alienate Muslim countries from China. Reality is no
Muslim countries care about Xinjiang except a little troublemaker who joined
NATO, Turkey. Every Muslim country has its own extremists/separatists to fight
against, they know the pain.

------
luckylion
Non-Paywalled: [https://outline.com/3ntgAr](https://outline.com/3ntgAr)

